# Begonia Swirl Shawl Pattern



## RBurk

If you like the wingspan shawl you will LOVE the Begonia Swirl. Free on Ravelry at this time. It is stunning! Pattern By Carfield Ma. The shawl pictured is knit in a lace weight wool-cashmere blend.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl


----------



## Ma Kitty

That's a beautiful shawl.


----------



## WandaT

What a beautiful shawl. I will definitely put this on my to do list!


----------



## mavies

And I have the perfect yarn but alas not the fortitude or skill so I shall just sit and drool.


----------



## WandaT

So sad! Put the pattern in your stash and maybe someday....


----------



## vayankee

That is gorgeous! Wish I had the patience required to make it......


----------



## missmolly

That is stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## belinda

Definitely on my list--thanks for sharing!


----------



## krestiekrew

THANKS!


----------



## ssho

I'm working on this pattern now and have one more row and the bind off. I've dubbed it the shawl from hell for a couple of reasons but none about how the pattern is written. It's pretty easy. I used a worsted weight yarn which makes it heavier and bigger. The rows increase as you go. Row 79 is 877 stitches but start decreasing after that. I am glad I tried it and am excited to get it finished today!!


----------



## RBurk

I'd love to see a picture of your finished shawl. I have not tried this pattern yet it looked pretty easy but the thought of rows with hundreds of stitches is making me re-think it.


----------



## ssho

Don't be scared off RBurk! I'm working on the bind off right now. As soon as I finish that and block it, I will add a photo. 
The large number of stitches might not have been so bad if I had used lace weight yarn as she suggests. The worsted does add quite a bit of weight and I've had to ice my wrists in between rows so I could continue. But I am glad I did at least one.


----------



## pin_happy

I seconded ssho's opinion, just finished mine last week, the stitches appeared to be climbing up all the time to 800 something stitches, time consuming, but result, perfect. I used Bamboo.


----------



## RBurk

Thanks,

Would love to see a picture of your finished shawl. I may actually start this project when I finish several works in progress.

Ruth


----------



## ssho

I have it finished and half the blocking done (I steam block so it's much quicker) but I need to walk away from it for tonight. The bind off took about 5 hours. Photo's will be coming!


----------



## determined_to-knit

Beautiful shawl! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ssho

I've got photos but I don't see where I can add a photo here.


----------



## RBurk

To add photos you use the options BELOW the box that you use to type in your reply. Under the "SEND" and "PREVIEW' buttons below the text entry box there is a heading "file/picture attachments."
You can select up to 3 files to add to your text by selecting "choose file" then browsing to the picture you have saved on your computer and selecting it. it will be uploaded to the forum and will display with your text.

Anxious to see those pictures.

Ruth


----------



## ssho

Here it is! They are probably dark, sorry bout that. Lost the hard drive in the computer that has the photoshop in it.

This was done with worsted weight yarn and size 6 needles. Top measurement is 60 inches, bottom edge is 190 inches and depth is 18.5 inches. It's huge! My fault though.


----------



## RBurk

ssho said:


> Here it is! They are probably dark, sorry bout that. Lost the hard drive in the computer that has the photoshop in it.
> 
> This was done with worsted weight yarn and size 6 needles. Top measurement is 60 inches, bottom edge is 190 inches and depth is 18.5 inches. It's huge! My fault though.


Thank you for the photos.

Congratulations!

Your shawl is stunning. What fine work! It does not appear to be too heavy for a warm shawl and it drapes beautifully. I really like the color the solid color makes your design stand out.

This is definitely on my to-do list. When I looked at the photo of the shawl I thought it was done using short rows. After I read your first post about the hundreds of stitches on your needles I read the pattern and was surprised to see how it was actually knit. I tend to prefer projects that move along quickly. You are probably thrilled that it is finally done.

Great Job

Ruth


----------



## RBurk

pin_happy said:


> I seconded ssho's opinion, just finished mine last week, the stitches appeared to be climbing up all the time to 800 something stitches, time consuming, but result, perfect. I used Bamboo.


I love the drape of bamboo yarn. Do you have a picture of your finished shawl?

Ruth


----------



## ssho

Thank you Ruth! I am definitely glad it's finished. If I was to do it again, it would be with the DK weight. Pattern says her finished depth is about 14 inches. It would have taken a lot less time.


----------



## pin_happy

Haven't blocked yet, used variegated, in pastel shades from Nako. Will ask my son to take picture and download for me.


RBurk said:


> I love the drape of bamboo yarn. Do you have a picture of your finished shawl?
> 
> Ruth


----------



## WandaT

So beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pictures and your experience with the worsted weight yarn. I too want to make this one, but will defnitely us the DK yarn! Thanks.


----------



## pattisark

I'm trying my best to do this pattern, I'm just starting and ripped it out twice. Pattern is k3, yo,k1, yo, k2,yo knit 5, k2tog, repeat to end yo k3. My problem is I end up with 3 extra stitches. For the life of me I don't know why! Help please


----------

